# The ART of Shotokan  Best Karate of Masao Kagawa



## kiai (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just got hold of The ART of Shotokan  Best Karate of Masao Kagawa - it looks real good from what I can see.  HOWEVER, I can't speak Japanese!  Does anybody have subtitles or a translation for the video?  Sucks not being able to get the finer details he's expressing!

Cheers


----------



## knuckleheader (Mar 6, 2011)

Guess it's best to get DVD's in English

Ertl and Bendickson are good also


----------



## kiai (Mar 7, 2011)

Heh, yeah.  It said it *was* English, I'll have to sort that out!  Not sure if there is an actual English version for it though

Just checked out the vids you recommended, one of the stills here for "essential basics vol. 2" -  http://www.karatevid.net/mm5/pics/EBV2lineFloor_sm.jpg - not impressed with the lead knee caving inwards on that zenkutsu dachi... not just being a "karate nazi", but if I'm to get an instructional video, it better all be right!


----------

